# Nosey Parker



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry guys this is not a great photo its a bit dark,,,,but had to post it to show you all what a bloomin nosey parker Jinks is! im constantly having to pull blinds up so he can have a nosey whats going on lol


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Haha, aww thats cute! 


Chloe x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gobaith said:


> Haha, aww thats cute!
> 
> Chloe x


 thanks lol xx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

really sweet x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

As long as he shares the gossip lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a lush pic hun. xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> really sweet x


fanks xx



tylow said:


> As long as he shares the gossip lol


haha yeah he does lol 



kath123 said:


> Thats a lush pic hun. xx


Fanks hun xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> sorry guys this is not a great photo its a bit dark,,,,but had to post it to show you all what a bloomin nosey parker Jinks is! im constantly having to pull blinds up so he can have a nosey whats going on lol
> 
> View attachment 24551


lol nosey Jinks...:smilewinkgrin: cats are funny when they do that..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> lol nosey Jinks...:smilewinkgrin: cats are funny when they do that..


lol sharon yep they sure are!xxx


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Aw, well done for capturing that. He does look a bit like a nosey neighbour in that pose. So cute!!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Aww, thats very cute. We have blinds and Tilly will put her paws inbetween the slats and pull the bottom one down and squeeze her face in the gap to look out  from the outside you can just see her little eyes and nose pressed up on the window, its so sweet!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haha suzy jinks and my mia would get on fine together she's a nosey so and so.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

neighbourhood watch kitty! We have one of those next door


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

haha great picture,lol,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Haha suzy jinks and my mia would get on fine together she's a nosey so and so.*


hahah they are worse that us eh?xx


----------

